# Tire recommendations for track use



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

HUGE RESTRICTION - The track/division I race in limits me to 70 and above series tires, no H, V or Z speed ratings. I'm seriously limited in my options, so please keep that in mind. :lame: 

I currently run 185/70R-14s on the B13 SER stock aluminum rim (5.5/14). I don't seem to have any issues with cornering on the 1/3d mile oval track in terms of rubbing on springs/wheelwells right now. I'd like to get as wide of a tire as I can get, which in research seems to be around the 205, 215 point.

So specific questions:

- Any advice/experience on using anything higher than 185/70-14s on the Sentra with stock suspension (not lowered)? Do you think I'd have the clearance for 215s perhaps? I have the tire measurements from miata.net, is it as simple as looking at my existing 185s and measuring the difference in radius up to the strut/spring to see if I have clearance? I'm thinking about when I'm cornering on the track...

From research around the forum, Yokohama Avids get some good marks but has anyone tried the Goodyear Eagle GT II, Firestone Firehawk Indy 500 or Dunlop GT Qualifier T? From the specs on tirerack, these would seem to fit both my limitations and what I'm looking for in handling.

Thanks!
Regards,
Michael


----------



## SSNH (Apr 7, 2004)

MShorten said:


> HUGE RESTRICTION - The track/division I race in limits me to 70 and above series tires, no H, V or Z speed ratings. I'm seriously limited in my options, so please keep that in mind. :lame:
> 
> I currently run 185/70R-14s on the B13 SER stock aluminum rim (5.5/14). I don't seem to have any issues with cornering on the 1/3d mile oval track in terms of rubbing on springs/wheelwells right now. I'd like to get as wide of a tire as I can get, which in research seems to be around the 205, 215 point.
> 
> ...


70 and above? post a link to your club's rules, because this is ridorkulous.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: tire recommendations for track use*

I guess you're talking about circle track, but is it dirt or asphault? I've done some dirt track but not enough to advise you on tires. If this is asphault, I could maybe help.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 23, 2005)

Also be aware when you go from a 185 to a 205 or 215 your rolling circumfrence goes up, like going to a slighty higher gear. Do you want that? A 215 would be around 15% higher.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ive driven the firestones and the yokohamas and the avids win hands down. iirc the yokos are H rated though so that could be a problem.


----------

